# Winter wheels?



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes, you can run 16" wheels. The cheapest option is 16" steel rims from gmpartsdirect.com, part# 13259234*. *


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

16" steelies from GM and 215/60r16 winter tires will match the diameter of the RS 18" perfectly. 

That's the combo I went with.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Try yank yards first. GM wants way to much for steelies.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

silverls said:


> Try yank yards first. GM wants way to much for steelies.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


 I agree with silverls. I really believe that is the way to go and the least expensive. Try www.car-parts.com a lot of yank yards list on this website.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

You can certainly try a yank yard, but what are the odds that any of them will have a 2011 or 2012 Cruze, or even a 2012 Sonic? Nothing else has the same bolt pattern. Yank yards generally only have older vehicles.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Im not sure if the spare is full size or not this ebay ad has 3 available Im sure could find 1 somewhere 
2011 CHEVY CRUZE 16" STEEL WHEEL TAKE OFF FACTORY RIM 5474 GREAT FOR WINTER! | eBay


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Also check TireRack or Discount Tire Direct. I got my 16" winter tire/wheel package from Discount Tire Direct. That was with alloy wheels, not steelies. 

Unless a local tire dealer has a smoking deal on snow tires, it's usually cheaper to buy the whole package online, even with lug nuts and shipping.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

babymobilcruze said:


> Im not sure if the spare is full size or not this ebay ad has 3 available Im sure could find 1 somewhere
> 2011 CHEVY CRUZE 16" STEEL WHEEL TAKE OFF FACTORY RIM 5474 GREAT FOR WINTER! | eBay


$103 for one used wheel? I got all four new from GMpartsdirect for $197 delivered.


----------



## *Ange (Oct 6, 2012)

Redcld,

You may want to check the thread I started the other day - "Minus-sizing" Winter Tires/Wheels. I just got off the phone with a tech at TireRack who I called to confirm that their 15" steel wheels ($50.00 ea. + shipping) will fit my 2012 2LT. He assures me that they will clear the brake calipers and gave me some info regading the benefits of narrower tires with a taller sidewall (i.e. 205/70-15, that are the same diameter as the stock 17" tires on my car) for winter use. 

Good Luck,

Ange


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

*Ange said:


> Redcld,
> 
> You may want to check the thread I started the other day - "Minus-sizing" Winter Tires/Wheels. I just got off the phone with a tech at TireRack who I called to confirm that their 15" steel wheels ($50.00 ea. + shipping) will fit my 2012 2LT. He assures me that they will clear the brake calipers and gave me some info regading the benefits of narrower tires with a taller sidewall (i.e. 205/70-15, that are the same diameter as the stock 17" tires on my car) for winter use.
> 
> ...


Ange,

You confirmed with Tire Rack that the bolt pattern is 5x105 for those 15" steel wheels? I don't see anything listed for a Cruze in that size on their site.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

silverls said:


> Try yank yards first. GM wants way to much for steelies.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App



LOL yank yard?

American scrap yard???

Ive never heard it being called that before!


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

Just an FYI, GMPartsdirect is on back order with the 16" steelies, and has no ETA from GM on when some will be available....


----------



## *Ange (Oct 6, 2012)

UpstateNYBill,

Check TireRack's "Winter Tire Packages" and click on the highlight for "Minus-sizing" and read all about it. Then call and speak with a customer service rep and tell him you wish to minus-size to 15" wheels. You should be able to get all the details you want.

Good Luck,

*Ange


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

Try some of the parts departments at the Chevy dealers in your area. I stopped by one on the way home from work last week and picked up 4 steelies for $40 each. They said they were take offs and that they were in the way. Some people buy the cars with steelies and wheel covers then they buy alloy wheels before they drive the car off the lot. Guess I got lucky.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Just plastidip your wheels.  thats what I'm doing.. 28 bucks for 4 cans of rubber protective coating is better than 600 for a set of steelies that look worse..

My two cents.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Just plastidip your wheels.  thats what I'm doing.. 28 bucks for 4 cans of rubber protective coating is better than 600 for a set of steelies that look worse..
> 
> My two cents.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


$600 for a set of steelies? Where?!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> $600 for a set of steelies? Where?!


Wow.

I just looked on gmpartsdirect. Steelies only cost 40 bucks???? Wow.. I must've been thinking of dealer pricing...  lol.

Tell you what though, I'd hate to be the one to have to buy an LTZ 18.. MSRP is $525.48..


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

Plastidip won't protect against a curb. Steelies are for the most part disposable for $40.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I think the curb is the last thing I'd be worried about hitting in the winter, lol.

600 bucks still seems logical for putting steelies on your car. 160 (wheels) + 400 (4 new tires) + shipping and tax (if applicable). Still about a 600 dollar winter mod.
I'd still rather buy the protective coating for 28 bucks, and take it easy in the winter, as one should.


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

Im just going with 16" steelies and snow tires because I don't think the 18" wheels and tires are going to do very well in the snow. I'm not to worried how it looks in the winter cause everything looks bad in the winter. I try to give myself a better chanse then the minivan drivers with bald tires sliding out of control coming right at me


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

GMPartsdirect, local dealership and another website (can't remember off top) all said wheels are on back order with no ETA


----------



## Den (Feb 28, 2011)

I asked my dealer about this on my 2011 ECO and was told there are 3 different computers? (chips?) for each wheel tire size.


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

That doesn't sound right at all. The ECU should be the same. Tire diameter is the same whether you have 16" rims or 18". The sidewall just varies on the tire.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Den said:


> I asked my dealer about this on my 2011 ECO and was told there are 3 different computers? (chips?) for each wheel tire size.


I'm calling that one. The sidewalls are different to keep the outside diameter the same. So it's entirely doable to have 17" summer wheels and 16" winter wheels. Your dealer wants to sell you more expensive 17" snow tires and charge you for mounting/dismounting.


----------

